# Rf p300-12



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello, everyone! I got the Rockford Fosgate P300-12 powered sub enclosure for a deal I couldn't refuse. It has a built-in LOC so my question is, can I just take the inputs off the door speakers? Another reviewer said that it would sound like garbage doing it this way but my Eco does not have a stock sub to come off of. Just trying to learn any help is much appreciated. Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mikeeitup said:


> Hello, everyone! I got the Rockford Fosgate P300-12 powered sub enclosure for a deal I couldn't refuse. It has a built-in LOC so my question is, can I just take the inputs off the door speakers? Another reviewer said that it would sound like garbage doing it this way but my Eco does not have a stock sub to come off of. Just trying to learn any help is much appreciated. Thanks!
> Mike


I cannot answer your question, but I know there are a ton of threads that speak to subs and some about using the rear door speaker outputs. Try a bit of searching and maybe someone will have a close enough solution that would be willing to converse a bit more about it.

Happy Hunting!

Gen1 Audio & Electronics

Gen1 Audio/Electrical Tutorials


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Blasirl! Appreciate it


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Not sure how the audio will sound tying in at the drivers kick panel even though the prior owner of my Cruze went that route. 

I installed the PAC audio adapter mentioned here in the audio threads and it fulfills my needs just fine as far as sound is concerned.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

^ thanks! I guess I'll try the easy way with the kick panel tap and if it sounds awful i'll get a PAC like you said.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Tapped the kick panel speaker wires, installed the sub and even managed to not catch the car on fire! YAY it sounds great! Very nice little CHEAP powered sub enclosure that makes the lil cruze thump well.


----------

